# IBS-D and Breastfeeding



## Belliesmommy (Mar 26, 2010)

i am soooo miserable and wanna cry! I was diagnosed with IBS-D about 5 years ago and was put on elivil 100 mg and Bentyl. I got pregnant april of last year and went off all the meds and the first trimester was awful but after that i was constipated. Well the baby is here now and my IBS-D has come back! I am EBF'ing and up until now my IBS-D has been bearable but now I can't leave the house b/c i have diarrhea after ANYTHING I eat. I feel like a prisoner in my house b/c of this. The only think I have found I can take is Imodium. Traveling is awful I have to OD on it. Yes I am choosing to BF my baby but I don't know how much more I can take of this diarrhea. Is there any other mommies out there that have had any luck with any SAFE meds for IBS-D? Jessica


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Does Calcium Carbonate help your diarrhea at all?


----------



## Belliesmommy (Mar 26, 2010)

no I take the tums with 750mg of calcium carbonate in them. No help


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

3X a day once with each of three meals doesn't help?


----------

